# Crop window capture on MAC



## Mohammad Hassan (Sep 20, 2016)

Crop window capture is on the windows version of OBS. Will it be in mac version 15.1 soon?


----------



## Harold (Sep 20, 2016)

Try months ago.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you know how to crop a source in OBS Studio? It's the same across all 3 platforms.


----------

